# Methods for combating root rot in a vivarium?



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

I believe that my vivarium might have root rot due to a foul smelling odor that has been emanating from the tank. Is there any way to fight this without having to uproot all the plants and replacing all the soil? 

Thanks for any insight or suggestions you'd be able to provide.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

New substrate, better drainage and increased ventilation.
You will need to re do it


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

drainage....tanks with drains are great, washing all the nasties down and out. If you have to siphon a layer that just collects water so the soil doesn't hold all the waste is good.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Foul odors are typically due to anaerobic microbe growth from saturated substrates. As noted above you may have to redo the tank as you have to make sure the substrate drains well. At this point, the substrate that is in there is probably compacted and well into breaking down so it probably needs to be removed and replaced. The overly wet condiitons are also the most probable cause of the root rot in the tank. 

When I put a tank together I make sure that there is always an air gap between the bottom of the false bottom and the top of the water as this prevents that exact scenario. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Look into ABG mix and clay/turface for superior drainage


----------



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I have some work ahead of me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You'll be happy if you do it well. A well made Viv can last for many years.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

ABG mix rocks. I love it and have used it with great success in my vivs. Here is a thread about ABG mix. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I have an old substrate recipe that has works for years in my more dry-type forest terrariums. I'm new to wetter PDF vivs, and this mixture got really smelly really fast in my first one.

I'm now using ABG with a little added inert sand for a very wet paludarium, and it's doing great. ABG FTW!


----------

